# Retirement it is work?



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

hello when i retired i thought apt and go to the market and take it easy lifestyle.. didn't happen 
denver grew and rent became higher so i moved to kansas and bought a house . 
now the house is my job for all the elec wiring had to be replaced and the galvanized water pipe cut out. on and on. 
so there is work and a lot of it. and its worth every bit of it.. when i go to work in the morning to tear out a wall 
its for me and not some boss who would make a profit off of it... retire if you can.. what is your story


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You're running the show, or else the show is running you. Make a decision, and there you are.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've gone to bed groaning as I laid down and growning as I drifted off to sleep with back spasms. If I enjoyed what I did that day then it was satisfying, it wasn't work.
When one retires, you hope you have at least a little freedom built up to choose how you live each day.
When you are young you do not, so you work.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Clem said:


> You're running the show, or else the show is running you. Make a decision, and there you are.


flowing with the river... found my forum place maybe . art . tv . music video.. i will work on these ones
retirement means to me . work when you have too.. and rest when you need too.. i do not wear a watch any more


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

*Roy 'Tin Cup' McAvoy:*
I hit it again because that shot was a defining moment, and when a defining moment comes along, you define the moment... or the moment defines you.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

When we bought this place it was run down. Working from dawn to dark trying to fix it up I commented to an old friend that I didn't know if I owned the land or it owned me. He called me an idiot. Told me to dig a 5 acre hole-5 acre property--fill it with water, install a house boat and go fishing. Smart friend.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Markansas said:


> hello when i retired i thought apt and go to the market and take it easy lifestyle.. didn't happen
> denver grew and rent became higher so i moved to kansas and bought a house .
> now the house is my job for all the elec wiring had to be replaced and the galvanized water pipe cut out. on and on.
> so there is work and a lot of it. and its worth every bit of it.. when i go to work in the morning to tear out a wall
> its for me and not some boss who would make a profit off of it... retire if you can.. what is your story


Retire LOL. I will when i drop dead.  I had injury while in combat when i was 20. They said i could retire or stay in till my time was up. I stayed in and took easy job for my last year in. Get a check each month for the injury i got in the military. When to college after military on GI bill. Took job as Designer for oil company. Retired after 35 years. Took a job with U.S.immigration. Retired after 10 years service. Moved back to my farm and got a sawmill and cutting timber and raising animals. Just enjoy working. To old to quit now. A lot of folks i know take a P/T job and enjoy their work. I hve been fishing a lot this year.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a shame one has to work the best years of his/her life away. I mourn those who retire and then are dead or sickly thereafter. Please don't fall into the latter category.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

altair said:


> It's a shame one has to work the best years of his/her life away. I mourn those who retire and then are dead or sickly thereafter. Please don't fall into the latter category.


ya what she said.. retire while you can enjoy it.. they keep moving up the age on soc. sec. for full retirement.. so if you can .. yes do it and enjoy the sun when it comes up in the morning and know you do not have to go anywhere..


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I've been retired for one week. A federal worker who choose not to be vaccinated, I originally planned to retire this coming June. We have 7 acres and out buildings, I have 25 years of work on this place to catch up on. I give myself a reachable goal for the day and when it's finished I'm done for the day. But, I do have those days when I have to be careful getting out of bed so I don't mess up my back. But, I do enjoy it.

Bob


----------

